# spitting sutures?



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Coco was spayed on February 21st, so its been two weeks. I can feel her sutures under her skin and one at the bottom is poking out a tiny bit. It looks like the end of a piece of plastic fishing line. There is no redness, swelling etc. She is happy as a clam and trying to tear around the house with the other dogs. I've been keeping her in my lap or crated so she doesn't hurt herself, poor girl is so bored. Should I take her into the vet for this or just call? 

Honey had the under skin kind of pokey thing and it eventually healed and went away but they never poked through. Midna had a large bump under her spay site for a year or so, but again hers went away. I spit sutures when I had surgery and they just clipped them close as they came out, then again I'm not a small dog lol.

Has anyone else experianced this?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I wouldn't be still crating her 2 weeks after being spayed, but that's just me. I just keep mine quiet for a day or two and then they are fine. What you are feeling is the dissolvable suture, it is supposed to dissolve. Reggie's s stuck out after his neuter, he had a retained testicle and they went into his abdomen looking for it. He finally got tired of his and pulled it out himself. lol If it's still there after another week or two, the vet can removed it.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks so much! I was kind of vague on the crate thing. I've been putting her in when the others are out rough housing because Midna and Pepper like to try to pull her in half lol. I was just being extra cautious. If it doesn't close up in a couple weeks I'll definitely take her in.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Cambrea said:


> Midna had a large bump under her spay site for a year or so, but again hers went away. I spit sutures when I had surgery and they just clipped them close as they came out, then again I'm not a small dog lol.
> 
> Has anyone else experianced this?



Midna had a large bump under her spay?! Okay... I've been meaning to post on here and ask this.. Roxy now has a bump right where her spay was too. It's not large though. I know for a fact that it was NOT there until after her spay. She had dissolvable stitches, but when we took her back to the vet for her check up 2 weeks after the spay, they just removed them for her. But, like I said, now she has a bump underneath where her spay took place. I can push on it, and it doesn't seem like it bothers her at all. Is this normal? What is it? Is this like Midna?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

It is probably just scar tissue or you are feeling the knots in the sutures holding the abdominal wall together. They stich it together pretty tight. It's all normal


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

With Midna the vet said the scaring around the incision and stitches can be more on some dogs. Hers never bothered her and it eventually dissolved to a regular little scar.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Lola had to have her stitchs out after her spaying, but one of the stitchs remained in and it was poking out... I went back and they had to trim it so it wasnt poking out but its still kinda there! dont think theres much i can do now as the skin is all healed around it but its not bothering her and her hair is growing back over it so im sure it will be ok, plus is only very very tiny


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sometimes dissolvable sutures really don't dissolve.  I'd take her into your vet and have them clip it. It will heal better when it's not poking out, which is an irritant.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

I had a problem with the dissolvable stitches with Feodore too. Feo just had his nuts off a few weeks ago and also had his dew claws off. His dew claw sutures went bad  A small bit dissolved but not all of it, so the top part over the skin fell out, and it thought it was ok. But then I checked his claw amputation wound and there was a big peice of the suture inside the wound going really deep, it was just a peice not attatcted to anything or holding anything together, just stuck where the wound was trying to heel over, covered in puss and tured a rancid brown colour. I managed to tweeze it out and clean and the wound and thankfully now its heeled. I saw that his castration site was healed appart from the holes from the intact stitches so I chose to cut them free yesterday.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Sometimes dissolvable sutures really don't dissolve.  I'd take her into your vet and have them clip it. It will heal better when it's not poking out, which is an irritant.


She been in once and had it trimed and it was fine but it seems to be poking out a bit again, like u said they are suppose to disolve but this one hasnt!!
Its not bothering her at all and her hair is covering it now so im not too bothered by it..
Last time she had it trimmed she screamed the place down and was trying to bite the vet.. shes so scared of them after having her op, took 3 of them 2 hold her down


----------

